
My first side project as an entrepreneur Looking for feedbacks - Easybook
Hi there,
I&#x27;ve just launched Easybook.io: a bookkeeping software really easy to use, made especially for freelancers, digital nomads, small business owners... One of the main difference with our competitors is the Pay-As-You-Go Plan where you pay only when you use the platform and create a document (estimate, invoice and expense only). That will help you to save a lot of cash!
I&#x27;m looking for feedbacks from the Reddit&#x27;s community on the service. Would you be interested in this? Yes&#x2F;No&#x2F;Why not?
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;easybook.io&#x2F;
======
mtmail
Add "Show HN" to the title and the title should be the name or description
(rather than generic "looking for feedback". Then it will show up on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show) where
much less upvotes are needed. It's a category just for makers to present what
they've built.

> I'm looking for feedbacks from the Reddit's community on the service.

facepalm

